# Pretty proud of Chief



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Today we were putting up our pool and my dad was weed walking by the garden and apparently their is a rabbit hole somewhere and the sound scared the babies 4 of them went running across the yard. Had Chief and Macy the golden my step mom's dog out they say them running and Macy took off I ran after her then saw Chief grab one I ran and said out and he let go, but sadly Macy wouldn't listen and killed 3 of them was trying to eat them. We buried them and put an angel on top of them. Then few hours later Chief saw one again and ran after it I said no and he stopped and sat and the baby bunny was sitting a foot from him. I came over and called him and he followed me. I was very surprised. I feel so incredibly bad for the 3 that died. I tried so hard to get Macy to stop but I couldn't catch her and she wouldn't out.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow, that's pretty impressive that he'd drop a bunny and stop chasing one, too!


----------



## Amurphy26 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing!

At least the golden killed them. When mine first caught a rabbit she didn't want to kill it so carried it in her mouth till it died from injuries.?
She's obviously not a killer because she just sticks to chasing now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Good job Chief Macy not so much We used to have rabbit holes where I used to live all the time. The first year it was storming really bad and my oldest dog Misty a Samoyed/lab was driving me nuts asking to go outside. Finally I caved in and she dragged me to the hold where the bunnies were drowning because the hole was filled with water. They were trying to get out and couldn't. I started pulling them out, one made it out but was just laying there, dead I thought. Out of the corner of my eye I see Misty pawing the baby rabbit and it started moving. I think she revived the little guy. I brought them in the house and she watched over them until the rain stopped and the hole drained. We put them back and she checked on them every day for the next couple days until they were gone. Right now I working in toads , they are everywhere , so I keep picking them up and showing the dogs telling them to be nice and leave it. I'm hoping that will stop them from eating them.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes I was very surprised and impressed at Chief to especially when be stopped running and was basically sitting next to it looking at it. Macy was never trained like I have trained Chief she was never trained at all really, so I think that's where is training came in. I'm still mad though because I was yelling at her and her owner my step mom was yelling and she wouldn't stop and was just running so fast I couldn't catch her.

Oh my gosh that's amazing your dog showed you the hole and you saved the bunnies. The one Chief nipped was scared sitting by a tree for awhile I was afraid it was hurt so I kept checking on it but didn't want to touch it because then mom won't care for it. Yes hopefully they leave the toads alone.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

frillint1 said:


> Yes I was very surprised and impressed at Chief to especially when be stopped running and was basically sitting next to it looking at it. Macy was never trained like I have trained Chief she was never trained at all really, so I think that's where is training came in. I'm still mad though because I was yelling at her and her owner my step mom was yelling and she wouldn't stop and was just running so fast I couldn't catch her.
> 
> Oh my gosh that's amazing your dog showed you the hole and you saved the bunnies. The one Chief nipped was scared sitting by a tree for awhile I was afraid it was hurt so I kept checking on it but didn't want to touch it because then mom won't care for it. Yes hopefully they leave the toads alone.


Just so you know for the future..you can touch the baby bunnies and mom will still care for them. And once they leave the hole they are on their own. They are very small when they are on their own, it's sad how small they are and all by themselves


----------

